# What bench for upto £200



## quad121 (Jun 11, 2013)

Good day to you all and I am pleased to be apart of this forum

I've not used any weights for a few years now but planning on getting back into it

I have a budget of £200 for a descent bench with weight rack and preacher curl can any one advise on a good one?with a descent max load

Thanks for any advise

Paul


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf510-elite-utility-flat-incline-decline-bench-with-leg-curl-and-preacher.php

I have this. very reliable and I've had 280kg or so on it and its held fine. thats £200 though for preacher and leg curl and bench. you could easily pick up cheap squat stand on ebay or something

However If you are really serious and want to train at home, then a power cage or rack or similar is your best friend long term....


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

eBay got some good stuff for the right price mate.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

ashmo said:


> eBay got some good stuff for the right price mate.


this is the other option, can often get a decent-ish setup for around £200 as a start.

Gumtree is another good place to have a look.

For me I'd rather buy the bench/squat racks new, as their kind of safety equipment. but weights are weights 

Only downside is you have to be willing to drive a long way or live locally


----------



## quad121 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you all for your advise I really appreciate and also thank you for your time


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

ncedmonds said:


> this is the other option, can often get a decent-ish setup for around £200 as a start.
> 
> Gumtree is another good place to have a look.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't discount eBay altogether, I've just picked up a brand new power rack for £225 with lat attachment and a bench for £110, including delivery. The main expense was the fact that I've had to upgrade to olympic kit and by the time the bar and plates were included the total cost was around £620.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> I wouldn't discount eBay altogether, I've just picked up a brand new power rack for £225 with lat attachment and a bench for £110, including delivery. The main expense was the fact that I've had to upgrade to olympic kit and by the time the bar and plates were included the total cost was around £620.


No I'm sure you can get awesome deals on there, but its a personal thing with safety, I like having someone to go to if the stuff fails. Many places will waive responsibility etc after resales


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Something like this would last you forever and a bit longer besides bench-wise...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HEAVY-DUTY-WEIGHT-BENCH-/140994208851?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item20d3e8e453


----------

